
Ryzen 3 Has Rizen – Performant quadcores on a budget - posguy
http://semiaccurate.com/2017/07/27/amds-ryzen-3-1300x-review/
======
trome
Huh, a $100 quadcore ain't half bad, perhaps I should buy one. Looks like it'd
be faster than this first gen Core i5 I'm using. Could probably keep the
upgrade sub-$250 for RAM/CPU/Motherboard...

~~~
metilda
What kind of i5 do you have? If its a i5-2500k your only going to gain ~15% to
~20% in performance, I would buy a 1600X or just hold off on upgrading at all.

~~~
trome
Huh, might end up going for a higher end chip, but I could definitely use that
bump in performance! Already got an SSD, optimized kernel and a few other
tweaks to get the most out of this chip, but it only goes so far.

------
ccdev
I will possibly upgrade to a Ryzen3 or 5 to my next main home system. The only
reason I can see sticking with Intel for now is for Hackintosh.

~~~
HueyLe
Yea, Idk. Back kn the early APU days I remember hearing that Apple wanted to
use AMD's high end mobile APUs, but it fell through due to lack of supply.

~~~
posguy
Referring to [https://www.macrumors.com/2011/11/17/apple-had-late-stage-
pr...](https://www.macrumors.com/2011/11/17/apple-had-late-stage-prototypes-
of-an-amd-fusion-based-macbook-air/) perchance?

